# Old Inherited Skilsaw



## W.Boggs (Jun 5, 2010)

I just inherited an old Skilsaw.
It has a 4 1/2" Blade w/1/2" arbor.
It has a model number of 504 on it. 
The serial number is P 523724.
Does anyone one Know how old this
little saw is ?

Wendell Boggs
Brewster,Wa.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks a lot like this saw in this link, but this is a 5 1/2" saw. Maybe someone changed out the blade that couldn't find a 5 1/2" inch.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/skil-hd5510-f012551001-512-circular-saw-parts-c-130_160_845.html


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I found a bunch of them online when I searched google and it definitely is a 4 1/2 saw, but I don't know the age. I would guess it's a 60's or earlier saw since it had a metal handle.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I would thoroughly check the electrics before using.
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That saw came out about 1955, for about $30. I've seen them used going for $85.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Absolutely!*



johnep said:


> I would thoroughly check the electrics before using. johnep


I have an "all metal" Skil saw from the '60's myself. It has always been a workhorse, but the saws I prefer to use have "insulated" handles as do the latest saws. I would check for electrical, shorts, continuity to ground and so forth before using that saw. Also if it doesn't have a 3 wire grounding plug I'd replace the cord with that type. JMO 
It looks like a nice restoration project however.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## perfusionist (Jul 21, 2010)

*Model 504*

Julian the woodnut... do you remember where on google you saw those blades? My father as the saw and we can't find any blades for it. Skil doesn't have the model 504 in its registry of discontinued equipment. The saw works great for things like plywood and paneling. Any help in finding those blades wood be greatly appreciated.
Jake
[email protected]


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I got this this 6-1/2" Skill from father nearly 30 yrs ago and I have no idea how long he had it before that. It still runs although it squeals a bit sometimes, (bearings or something) I also have a running Craftsman 3X21" belt sander from wifeys father for over 32 yrs. I'm guessing the same general period, (all cast body) They don't make them like that any more.

I had to order a skid shield earlier this yr., the older one rotted off.


----------

